# I am not sure if this is the place for this but...



## Luke (Jun 24, 2009)

How do I get my photo to show up on my posts? Does it and I just cant see it?
One more thing, what does the "link with facebook" actually do?


----------



## Luke (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay so I'm a dummy but the facebook question stands.


----------

